# Jow Ga vs Boxer Light Sparring



## JowGaWolf (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm in the red shirt. The guy in the black shirt was one of my instructors in the school about 5 years ago. His background before Kung Fu was boxing and he used it on me.  He has great endurance and at the time, my endurance was about the same as chain smoker with one lung.  I've gotten much better since, but at the time, I was learning just how bad my cardio was.

It was also the first time in about 40 years to spar without shoes.  I was so used to having a certain amount of grip and I had none of that.  It changed my entire game plan right from the start.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 9, 2017)

For a boxer, he drops his right hand* quite a bit when punching, and his hook is quite wide.

*Dropping his rear hand quite a bit would be more accurate, as he dropped his left the same way when he switched his stance.

How long ago was this?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 9, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> For a boxer, he drops his right hand* quite a bit when punching, and his hook is quite wide.
> 
> *Dropping his rear hand quite a bit would be more accurate, as he dropped his left the same way when he switched his stance.
> 
> How long ago was this?


lol.. back when I sucked..  I checked the file date and it shows 2 years and some months.  April 2015,  Not sure why I thought it was longer like 5 years ago.    

I think the dropping of his hands was due to him fighting  against non-boxers.   With me he had a reach that I didn't know what to do with at the time.  I tried to out box him which was stupid. I had to switch to kicks because my punches weren't landing and I was eating that jab.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 9, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> lol.. back when I sucked..  I checked the file date and it shows 2 years and some months.  April 2015,  Not sure why I thought it was longer like 5 years ago.
> 
> I think the dropping of his hands was due to him fighting  against non-boxers.   With me he had a reach that I didn't know what to do with at the time.  I tried to out box him which was stupid. I had to switch to kicks because my punches weren't landing and I was eating that jab.


I don’t think either one of you sucked.  Dropping his hand like that is a huge no-no for a boxer.  Had he been away from boxers for a while, or was it because he wasn’t sparring a boxer (you)?

As a side note, I like seeing past footage of me doing anything and seeing how far I’ve come.  It gives me hope that I’ll be that much better down the road when I revisit current tapes.

And I’ve got to video myself.  I haven’t done it in a while.  I used to video myself hitting the bag.  Video doesn’t lie.

I’m going to compete in a tournament next year.  It would be great to video at least my kata now, so I have a regular interval reference of progress.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 9, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I don’t think either one of you sucked.  Dropping his hand like that is a huge no-no for a boxer.  Had he been away from boxers for a while, or was it because he wasn’t sparring a boxer (you)?
> 
> As a side note, I like seeing past footage of me doing anything and seeing how far I’ve come.  It gives me hope that I’ll be that much better down the road when I revisit current tapes.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I just remember how tired I was that day.  We were doing Round Robin Matches where after 30 seconds a new guy would come in.  I went through 5 or 6 guys that day and each round was a guy that was fresh.  By the 5th or 6th guy, it took all of my energy just to keep my hands up.  Lets just say I was really good with the face block at that point.  I mastered it lol.    

I think the boxer was just lazy with his skill set because he knew I wasn't a boxer.  He had no problem with picking me apart especially at the end.  I when I had already sparred against 5 other people.  The other guys that I sparred with that day had great cardio.  My EGO took a hit that day and I had to accept that I wasn't as good as I thought I was.   My Sifu was happy with my performance,  he told me that I was trying to use Jow Ga techniques, which was what he wanted to see more than anything else.  I didn't understand why that was so important to him until I got better and started teaching.   After my EGO was bruised. I trained harder because I didn't want to be gassed out like that again.

I'm like you.  The old videos allow me to see how far I have come.  Sometimes it feels like no progress is being made and usually that's because we don't have anything to compare it with.   The videos help with that and you are right.  Video doesn't lie.


----------

